# The Dow Jones Is CRASHING!! Open Your Eyes!



## Terral

Greetings to All:

Yes, the 'numbers' are going up, but real 'value' is definitely going DOWN.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc_g94VJ5Uo"]The Dow Jones Is CRASHING!![/ame]

When the dollar is worth 'nothing' and you need 10,000 dollars to buy one share of Govt Motors, then the idiots around here confused will be all happy about the apparent recovery . . . Morons cuckoo . . . 

VisionVictory Channel Link

GL,

Terral


----------



## uscitizen

Since the USA is at least 70% dependent on consumer spending there can be no real recovery without millions of new jobs.


----------



## Valerie

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Yes, the 'numbers' are going up, but real 'value' is definitely going DOWN.
> 
> The Dow Jones Is CRASHING!!
> 
> When the dollar is worth 'nothing' and you need 10,000 dollars to buy one share of Govt Motors, then the idiots around here confused will be all happy about the apparent recovery . . . Morons cuckoo . . .
> 
> VisionVictory Channel Link
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral




Geeez Terral, you scared me there for a second!  







> Dow Jones Industrial Average
> (DJI: ^DJI)
> Index Value:	10,271.61
> Trade Time:	3:54pm ET
> Change:	*Up 74.14 (0.73%)*
> Prev Close:	10,197.47
> Open:	10,197.85
> Day's Range:	10,192.03 - 10,305.69
> 52wk Range:	N/A



http://finance.yahoo.com/q?s=^DJI


----------



## Jay Canuck

hmmmm dickwad you are.


----------



## Terral

Hi US Citizen:



uscitizen said:


> Since the USA is at least 70% dependent on consumer spending there can be no real recovery without millions of new jobs.



There can 'never' be any real recovery in the U.S. Economy, because the Govt is doing everything to destroy the U.S. Consumer Base by:

1. Outsourcing JOBS.
2. Importing 1.5 Million Foreign Nationals every year through too many guest worker programs.
3. Allowing 20 to 30 Million Illegal Aliens to 'displace' U.S. Workers from JOBS.
4. Deliberate Off-shoring of the U.S. Manufacturing Base through far too many free trade agreements.
5. Cap and Tax Laws will cripple U.S. Company's ability to compete in a global market.
6. Health Care Laws will cripple U.S. Company's ability to compete in a global market.
7. Global Warming Laws will cripple U.S. Company's ability to compete in a global market.
8. Far too many Stimulus/Bailout Schemes that transfer private debt to the 100+ Trillion-dollar National Debt.

All of these things mean that even more *JOBS *will be shipped overseas 'and' more and more *Foreign Nationals* (legal and illegal) will enter this country to steal American Identities and *JOBS*. The State Tax Bases are being destroyed, because nobody is protecting the U.S. Citizen from all of the above. 

All of your U.S. Federal and State Govt Officials are CORRUPT-TO-THE-CORE and the American Consumer is on life support and hemorrhaging from every orifice; and Obama has put a pillow on over his head, so everybody can pile on . . . and this is exactly what America and Americans deserve (#1-10) . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## uscitizen

The "Golden Age" of the USA has passed.


----------



## Paulie

Terral why is this supposed to even matter if 5.5 billion of us are about to die from a man-made swine flu pandemic?


----------



## uscitizen

I have had the piggy flu it is not so bad.


----------



## Terral

Hi Valerie:



Valerie said:


> Geeez Terral, you scared me there for a second!



Go back to sleep, Valerie. The majority here confused will never get it . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Terral

Hi Paulie with Valerie mentioned:



Paulie said:


> Terral why is this supposed to even matter if 5.5 billion of us are about to die from a man-made swine flu pandemic?



Can you guys really handle [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM"]'The Truth???'[/ame] Here goes:

All of you from the bearded races (sons of Noah) are standing in Judgment RIGHT NOW over your involvement in the Satanic Rebellion that has taken place in *God's Infinite Realm *(far left) were *"you are gods"* (Ps. 82:6, Jn 10:34-36). While reading this reply, I want everyone to click on this link . . . 

Nutrimedical Report Nov. 13, 2009 Hour 1

. . . and listen to Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guests about the damnable LIES concerning the *Upgraded Weaponized H1N1 Virus* that is raging RIGHT NOW in Ukraine (my Topic). Somebody tell me WHY the US News Media is completely silent about the 'mutation' of the H1N1 Virus????!!!! The common denominator between the crashing Dow Jones and this Bio-Weapon Virus is that you are being kept in the dark through a myriad of calculated LIES, just like you (as gods) were DUPED by Satan in God's Infinite Realm.







Look at my diagram carefully to realize that 'reality' exists in God's Infinite Realm (top) 'and' that we have done all of these things before (Ecc. 1:9-11) in the *"Realm of the Word"* (Heaven), when Michael The Archangel battled with the Dragon (Rev. 12). You are living in *a 'Matrix'* (Neo) and refusing to take the 'red pill' and wake the hell up! 

The reason that Valerie and most of you will remain sound asleep is because you were DUPED by Satan in God's Infinite Realm 'and' you were cast down into this Adamic Realm with the sweeping of the Dragon's tail. This is the third and final time that we are doing the same things 'and' you are destroyed each and every time the very same way!

Why does it matter if so many are to be destroyed by the coming H1N1 Mutated Biological Weapon? That is easy! I was there to warn you in God's Infinite Realm 'and' there when you were cast down into this Adamic Realm 'and' I MUST shout 'the truth' with all my might, because what has been done 'will be done.

The key here is 'deception' and you do NOT even see your own destruction coming . . . 

There is nothing in your hands. Everything is fixed and you cannot change it . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Article 15

Paulie said:


> Terral why is this supposed to even matter if 5.5 billion of us are about to die from a man-made swine flu pandemic?



I should delete every post after this and lock the thread down.


----------



## Paulie

I'm always one for free speech as long as it doesn't violate board rules, but it probably just earned itself a move to Conspiracy Theories if nothing else.


----------



## veritas

You coulda caused palpitations Terral!!!


Bad!! Smack beat smack beat!!!


----------



## Toro

Terral is hilarious.

He lives in an alternate universe.

The Dow hit a 52-week high, yet he says its "crashing."  

In our world, a 52-week high is not "crashing," but apparently it is in Terral's world.

How funny is that?


----------



## xsited1

Terral said:


> Greetings to All:
> 
> Yes, the 'numbers' are going up, but real 'value' is definitely going DOWN.
> 
> ...



That is correct.  The dollar has lost more than 50% of it's value in 8 short years.  I doubt the DOW will reach 12,000 before it crashes again.  And all this debt will never be paid off.  America will keep slipping and will eventually go bankrupt.


----------



## xotoxi

Paulie said:


> Terral why is this supposed to even matter if 5.5 billion of us are about to die from a man-made swine flu pandemic?


 
Great point!

But, I don't have to worry about it because:

A.  I've been infected with a virus that gives me immortality and superpowers (such as the ability to see through lingerie)

B.  I have a machine in my basement on which I can print actual money.


----------



## xotoxi

Terral said:


>


 
Excellent graphic Terral.

But you forgot to included Zeus, who encompasses all.


----------



## Valerie

Apparently Terral thinks he's the second coming!  





This is the bible quote (one of them) he cited in his first response:




> Acts 3:22 (New International Version)
> 
> 22 *For Moses said, 'The Lord your God will raise up for you a prophet like me from among your own people; you must listen to everything he tells you.*







Gee, I hope he doesn't smote me...


----------



## Toro

Valerie said:


> Apparently Terral thinks he's the second coming!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the bible quote (one of them) he cited in his first response:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Acts 3:22 (New International Version)
> 
> 22 *For Moses said, 'The Lord your God will raise up for you a prophet like me from among your own people; you must listen to everything he tells you.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I hope he doesn't smote me...
Click to expand...


And in Acts 47:93, Moses said "And the Lord deemth though shalt short the Dow when the Black Man becomes President and the Yankees win the 27th."


----------



## Cold Fusion38

Terral said:


> Hi Paulie with Valerie mentioned:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral why is this supposed to even matter if 5.5 billion of us are about to die from a man-made swine flu pandemic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you guys really handle [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UXoNE14U_zM"]'The Truth???'[/ame] Here goes:
> 
> All of you from the bearded races (sons of Noah) are standing in Judgment RIGHT NOW over your involvement in the Satanic Rebellion that has taken place in *God's Infinite Realm *(far left) were *"you are gods"* (Ps. 82:6, Jn 10:34-36). While reading this reply, I want everyone to click on this link . . .
> 
> Nutrimedical Report Nov. 13, 2009 Hour 1
> 
> . . . and listen to Dr. Bill Deagle and his radio guests about the damnable LIES concerning the *Upgraded Weaponized H1N1 Virus* that is raging RIGHT NOW in Ukraine (my Topic). Somebody tell me WHY the US News Media is completely silent about the 'mutation' of the H1N1 Virus????!!!! The common denominator between the crashing Dow Jones and this Bio-Weapon Virus is that you are being kept in the dark through a myriad of calculated LIES, just like you (as gods) were DUPED by Satan in God's Infinite Realm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at my diagram carefully to realize that 'reality' exists in God's Infinite Realm (top) 'and' that we have done all of these things before (Ecc. 1:9-11) in the *"Realm of the Word"* (Heaven), when Michael The Archangel battled with the Dragon (Rev. 12). You are living in *a 'Matrix'* (Neo) and refusing to take the 'red pill' and wake the hell up!
> 
> The reason that Valerie and most of you will remain sound asleep is because you were DUPED by Satan in God's Infinite Realm 'and' you were cast down into this Adamic Realm with the sweeping of the Dragon's tail. This is the third and final time that we are doing the same things 'and' you are destroyed each and every time the very same way!
> 
> Why does it matter if so many are to be destroyed by the coming H1N1 Mutated Biological Weapon? That is easy! I was there to warn you in God's Infinite Realm 'and' there when you were cast down into this Adamic Realm 'and' I MUST shout 'the truth' with all my might, because what has been done 'will be done.
> 
> The key here is 'deception' and you do NOT even see your own destruction coming . . .
> 
> There is nothing in your hands. Everything is fixed and you cannot change it . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...






You are one weird clueless mother fucker Ferral.......Weren't you supposed to be in a FEMA camp by now. I swear I have NEVER witnessed someone who can be CONISTANTLY wrong yet have the arrogance to come here and act like you know anything.


----------



## xotoxi




----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral is hilarious. He lives in an alternate universe. The Dow hit a 52-week high, yet he says its "crashing."   In our world, a 52-week high is not "crashing," but apparently it is in Terral's world.
> 
> How funny is that?



Nobody here is addressing the evidentiary support from the Opening Post Video! Yes. The markets are going higher, because the value of the worthless U.S. dollar is going south 'and' you guys are *too stupid* (#1-10) to figure out the math! Peter Schiff is saying the same thing that the US Economy is DOOMED.

Recent Peter Schiff Blog Entry

Many Economy Commentators are saying the very same thing!

VisionVictory Channel

Guess who is placing a Lien on the US Treasury??? China!

Steve Quayle Story

America and the *'Real Economy'* are going down the toilet, but day traders DUPES cuckoo really think that things are looking up . . . 

Delete this Topic if you confused cannot handle *the truth* . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

Terral

It doesn't matter what guys like Peter Schiff say.  *The stock market is a 52-week high.*  That is not "crashing."  Maybe the market will crash one day, but to post a thread about how the market is now "crashing" when it is hitting 52-week highs shows that you are totally disconnected from the real world.


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> It doesn't matter what guys like Peter Schiff say.  *The stock market is a 52-week high.*  That is not "crashing."



No. The stock market is CRASHING (see the OP Video again) . . .  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc_g94VJ5Uo&feature=player_embedded]... One Last Time ...[/ame]

. . . but El Toro confused will be among the very *last people to figure out* (#1+2) what is going on.  






GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

OK Terral, whatever you say.

Just make sure the sharp objects are put away.


----------



## JakeStarkey

You are not an elitist, Terral.  You have no special knowledge or understanding.  You are wrong.


----------



## FactFinder

JakeStarkey said:


> You are not an elitist, Terral.  You have no special knowledge or understanding.  You are wrong.



If you were to value the dollar against gold then transpose that value to the measure of the market then it is true that the market is actually down but not crashed. 

Since the gold standard is ancient history and the dollar free floats against world currencies the market is not up as high as it appears, at least not in terms of say 2007 dollars, but it is probably not down. 

Whether the market should be as high as it is showing is another matter.


----------



## mal

Article 15 said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral why is this supposed to even matter if 5.5 billion of us are about to die from a man-made swine flu pandemic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I should delete every post after this and lock the thread down.
Click to expand...


And why didn't you?... 



peace...


----------



## mal

Toro said:


> Terral
> 
> It doesn't matter what guys like Peter Schiff say.  *The stock market is a 52-week high.*  That is not "crashing."  Maybe the market will crash one day, but to post a thread about how the market is now "crashing" when it is hitting 52-week highs shows that you are totally disconnected from the real world.



Yeah, but when your Penny only buys you... a 10th of a Nickel, you'll be so Sorry!... 



peace...


----------



## mal

xotoxi said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral why is this supposed to even matter if 5.5 billion of us are about to die from a man-made swine flu pandemic?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great point!
> 
> But, I don't have to worry about it because:
> 
> A.  I've been infected with a virus that gives me immortality and superpowers (such as the ability to see through lingerie)
> 
> B.  I have a machine in my basement on which I can print actual money.
Click to expand...


A. You can just take your lengerie off, you Dope.

B. What will you do when the Value of that Machine is only an 8th of the Eurovan?



peace...


----------



## Avatar4321

Terral said:


> Hi US Citizen:
> 
> 
> 
> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the USA is at least 70% dependent on consumer spending there can be no real recovery without millions of new jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There can 'never' be any real recovery in the U.S. Economy, because the Govt is doing everything to destroy the U.S. Consumer Base by:
> 
> 1. Outsourcing JOBS.
> 2. Importing 1.5 Million Foreign Nationals every year through too many guest worker programs.
> 3. Allowing 20 to 30 Million Illegal Aliens to 'displace' U.S. Workers from JOBS.
> 4. Deliberate Off-shoring of the U.S. Manufacturing Base through far too many free trade agreements.
> 5. Cap and Tax Laws will cripple U.S. Company's ability to compete in a global market.
> 6. Health Care Laws will cripple U.S. Company's ability to compete in a global market.
> 7. Global Warming Laws will cripple U.S. Company's ability to compete in a global market.
> 8. Far too many Stimulus/Bailout Schemes that transfer private debt to the 100+ Trillion-dollar National Debt.
> 
> All of these things mean that even more *JOBS *will be shipped overseas 'and' more and more *Foreign Nationals* (legal and illegal) will enter this country to steal American Identities and *JOBS*. The State Tax Bases are being destroyed, because nobody is protecting the U.S. Citizen from all of the above.
> 
> All of your U.S. Federal and State Govt Officials are CORRUPT-TO-THE-CORE and the American Consumer is on life support and hemorrhaging from every orifice; and Obama has put a pillow on over his head, so everybody can pile on . . . and this is exactly what America and Americans deserve (#1-10) . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


You seem to base your analysis on a very faulty assumption. Namely that Americans are entitled to jobs while no one else of the world has any sort of right to work. 

Second bad assumption you seem to be under is the idea that by shipping more jobs overseas, illegals will continue to enter the country. They wont. They are going to go where the jobs go. If this nation is flushed down the toilet why on earth would they want to come here?


----------



## Terral

Hi Avatar:



Avatar4321 said:


> You seem to base your analysis on a very faulty assumption. Namely that Americans are entitled to jobs while no one else of the world has any sort of right to work.



Is Avatar out of his cotton-picking MIND confused???? 20 to 30 Million Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals are running around loose in the USA right now 'displacing' U.S. Workers from identities and JOBS 'and' Obama is doing everything possible to make them 'legal' U.S. Citizens. At the same time, we have record outsourcing of JOBS and the off-shoring of the U.S. Manufacturing Base. There can be NO RECOVERY in the USA, so long as nobody is protecting U.S. Citizens and their JOBS. Period! Avatar cannot be THIS STUPID!!! The 'displaced' American Citizens must run out and 'displace' even more Americans from their JOBS, which means the Customer Base for 'your goods and services' is eroding right before your eyes with the Local Tax Base. 

Illegal Aliens ship 'our money' out of the local U.S. markets to support their families in THEIR OWN COUNTRIES. Creating JOBS here in the USA does NO GOOD, when they are taken by Illegal Aliens sending money south of the border to MEXICO!!! The foreclosure crisis is caused by too many JOBS going to Foreign Nationals here in the USA 'and' all over God's Green Earth 'and' Obama is only making the situation FAR WORSE. There is no recovery coming for the Markets, because there is no bottom in the housing markets. The ONLY reason that the stock markets are going up is because the dollar is crashing 'and' it takes more dollars to buy the same stock. Gold and oil are going up, because your dollar is crashing 'and' (for the morons) it takes more worthless dollars to buy the same commodities. 



Avatar4321 said:


> Second bad assumption you seem to be under is the idea that by shipping more jobs overseas, illegals will continue to enter the country. They wont.



Oh yes they will! 



Avatar4321 said:


> They are going to go where the jobs go. If this nation is flushed down the toilet why on earth would they want to come here?



Avatar is asking stupid questions, when he should be supporting his 'Americans have no right to JOBS here in America' Thesis! Your false assumption is that things will get better in Mexico, which THEY WONT. 

Obama is destroying the local markets ON PURPOSE and Illegal Alien Foreign Nationals are needed to 'displace' U.S. Workers from JOBS. Period. The U.S. Dollar is being destroyed and the *H1N1 "Second Wave" is coming* (my Topic = in Ukraine NOW) and the stock market will CRASH. Watch and see . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Avatar4321

No one has a right to a job anywhere. You want a job? You need to go out there and qualify yourself. You need to create it yourself if you have to. No one is obligated to hire you. And they especially arent  obligated to hire you just because you are of a certain national heritage. The idea is absurd. The worker in Mexico, India, China etc as much as any American is. And if they can do a job better, more efficiently than we can, kudos to them. 

I am sick of people acting like we are entitled to something. If you want something, someone has to work for it. Stop pretending others need to give you something you dont deserve simply because you are American or any other group or classification.

And, while its obvious you think illegals are idiots, if our economy is destroyed they will not be coming for jobs. If there are no jobs here, people wont be coming here to find them. I am amazed that I have to explain it so indepth. It's not a difficult concept.


----------



## blu

Toro said:


> Terral is hilarious.
> 
> He lives in an alternate universe.
> 
> The Dow hit a 52-week high, yet he says its "crashing."
> 
> In our world, a 52-week high is not "crashing," but apparently it is in Terral's world.
> 
> How funny is that?



you just can't comprehend anything beyond one number


----------



## Toro

blu said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Terral is hilarious.
> 
> He lives in an alternate universe.
> 
> The Dow hit a 52-week high, yet he says its "crashing."
> 
> In our world, a 52-week high is not "crashing," but apparently it is in Terral's world.
> 
> How funny is that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you just can't comprehend anything beyond one number
Click to expand...


Listen, foiler, when someone posts a thread about how the stock market is crashing, IT BETTER BE CRASHING!  Not hitting new highs!

You guys are so divorced from reality, its sad.


----------



## Old Rocks

Another worm's eye view. Our company, steel mills, actually made a little profit and passed out very small, and very welcome, profit sharing checks in October. We only hired back two of the several hundred that were laid off, but at least for the moment, things are going in the right direction.


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> Listen, foiler, when someone posts a thread about how the stock market is crashing, IT BETTER BE CRASHING!  Not hitting new highs!
> 
> You guys are so divorced from reality, its sad.



No. Toro and the typical day trader are deluded beyond our collective abilities to fathom! The U.S. Dollar is collapsing and your 'new highs' number is based upon a stable currency. If your dollar is worthless, then how many dollars does it take to buy one share of Govt Motors? 1000 dollars? 2000 dollars? A trillion dollars? Nobody knows, because the dollar is worth NOTHING. Yes, the declining dollar will see stock prices go up 'and' commodity prices go up, but in reality the 'true value' of those assets IS GOING DOWN in direct proportion to the declining value of the U.S. currency. You might buy one share of IBM for a trillion worthless dollars, but the price for one loaf of bread will cost even more!

Right now the USA is somewhere between a 'declining dollar' and a completely 'worthless dollar.' That means stock prices will continue to increase, but the real value is CRASHING. You are far wiser to invest your worthless dollar in *survival supplies and seeds and whatnot* (my Topic), because nobody can eat gold, oil or your worthless stocks . . . when the crap hits the fan . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## Toro

If you want to post a thread about how the Dow is _going to collapse_, feel free.  Be my guest.  You might be right.  But when you post that the Dow is crashing _right now_ as it is hitting 52-week highs, it makes you look more than wrong.


----------



## Paulie

I only have money in NASDAQ and some OTC's, so enjoy your crash your DOW buying _suckers_!


----------



## Terral

Hi Toro:



Toro said:


> If you want to post a thread about how the Dow is _going to collapse_, feel free.  Be my guest.



Stop condescending in my direction, as El Toro is among the biggest Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES on the planet.   



Toro said:


> You might be right.



I am right and Peter Schiff is right too. 

Peter Schiff Has Things Right

The real economy is getting 'sicker' and market fundamentals ARE BROKEN. When the dollar CRASHES, then you might need 10,000 worthless dollars to buy one share of Govt Motors, but the stock market is STILL CRASHING right along with the currency. 



Toro said:


> But when you post that the Dow is crashing _right now_ as it is hitting 52-week highs, it makes you look more than wrong.



No. The OP video explains that the numbers can go 'higher,' but the markets are still CRASHING. My prediction will make perfect sense at some point down the road and 'then' you will realize what we are talking about.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1LuW5auXYI]US Dollar Collapse Coming[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n3g5lUgkWk&feature=related]The Inevitable Collapse Of The Dollar[/ame]

If you think things through very carefully, then you will need 'MORE' worthless dollars to buy the same share of stock JUST BEFORE THE COLLAPSE. 

Talk to me about rising stock prices being a 'good thing,' when the dollar is stronger at the very same time.

GL,

Terral


----------



## manu1959

tell us what a weak dollar means as it relates to us goods and servcies....


----------



## Terral

Hi Manu:



manu1959 said:


> tell us what a weak dollar means as it relates to us goods and servcies....



There is no right answer to your query, because the market fundamentals ARE BROKEN. One and a half MILLION Foreign Nationals are slated to take JOBS from Americans this year 'and' next year 'and' the next year, like they did last year 'and' the year before that through FAR too many guest worker programs. JOBS are being outsourced at record pace, as India continues to build warehouse after warehouse after warehouse with cubicles, so Indian's can 'displace' American Service Sector workers from even more JOBS. 

All of these new Obama Proposals (Cap and Tax, ObamaCare, Bailout/Stimulus Spending Sprees) raise 'costs' for U.S. Companies and Households, which will ship even more JOBS overseas to markets where these constraints do not exist. Back at the ranch, 10,000 more Americans will lose their homes to foreclosure EVERY DAY and the unemployment rate is escalating HIGHER. 

The stock markets and commodities are going up, because the value of the U.S. Dollar is GOING DOWN. The American Consumer Base is SHRINKING right along with the Local Tax Base, which means more and more Govt Jobs lost 'and' more workers seeking JOBS in an imploding job market. A bricklayer that made 24 dollars per hour some four years ago is now hoping to get a job paying 14 dollars per hour, because employers are fighting over the goddamned Illegal Aliens willing to work for less than half the price. The weaker dollar should be a good thing in the short run, because American goods are cheaper in the Global Market. However, none of the usual buying/selling strategies mean ANYTHING; when the politicians are all CORRUPT and 20 to 30 Million Illegal Aliens are robbing the system blind 'and' nobody is enforcing the 'Rule of Law.' 

It is one thing for the dollar to become weaker over market fundamentals 'and' quite another thing when the U.S. Dollar is being systematically destroyed very much ON PURPOSE. The entire U.S. System is collapsing right before your eyes and many of the Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES actually think that things are getting better . . . DUPES!!!







[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tF6fVuxUr8w]This Guy Is Right Too[/ame]

GL,

Terral


----------



## Paulie

Terral equities always perform better during a weaker dollar, because the growth of the equities more often than not outpaces the inflation.

You can only buy so much food, water, and guns, and then you still have dollars left that need to be protected from inflation.  So then you buy some gold, other commodities, yada yada, but there's no reason RIGHT THIS SECOND not to be in equities if you're in the right ones.


----------



## Toro

I own a lot of gold, but I always feel the need to say "But I'm not a gold bug." 

And that's because many gold bugs are just crazy.

Like you-know-who in this thread, for instance.


----------



## Toro

Terral said:


> Stop condescending in my direction, as El Toro is among the biggest Loyal Bushie/Obama DUPES on the planet.



Okay, I won't condescend.  You are crazy and unable to differentiate reality from fantasy.

That's not "condescending."  That's "insulting."



> No. The OP video explains that the numbers can go 'higher,' but the markets are still CRASHING. My prediction will make perfect sense at some point down the road and 'then' you will realize what we are talking about.



You have no understanding of basic finance and, apparently, math.  Listening to other crazy people does not mean you are less crazy.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Terral has not a clue about any of this, but is fun nonetheless to read.  What a hoot!


----------



## Neubarth

I am a firm believer that the answer to our problem is to lower the Dollar against almost all world currencies and peg it at that level.   Of course the other countries of the world would never stand for that.  It sure would be great if they let us do that.  We would have full employment and no worry about a recession.  Of course most of the rest of the world would be up sheet creek.


----------



## Terral

Hi Neubarth:



Neubarth said:


> I am a firm believer that the answer to our problem is to lower the Dollar against almost all world currencies and peg it at that level.   Of course the other countries of the world would never stand for that.  It sure would be great if they let us do that.  We would have full employment and no worry about a recession.  Of course most of the rest of the world would be up sheet creek.



Full employment? We have between 20 and 30 MILLION Illegal Aliens stealing U.S. identities and JOBS and nobody is doing one thing to enforce the 'Rule of Law.' Cap and Tax and ObamaCare will place HUGE burdens on U.S. Employers, which means even more JOBS will be shipped overseas where other markets do NOT have these kinds of constraints. Obama and the FED are destroying the U.S. Dollar, but for some reason you feel like this is great news . . . 

The outsourcing of too many JOBS and the importation of too many Foreign Nationals (legal and illegal) and the offshoring of the U.S. manufacturing base are destroying the U.S. Consumer and Tax Base. Unemployment is going UP and the Tax Base is eroding away, which means fewer taxpayers and shrinking budgets and the loss of even more Govt Jobs. No sir. The U.S. Economy is IMPLODING and stupid day traders appear oblivious that Obama is moving chairs around on the USS Titanic headed for the bottom of the cotton-picking ocean . . . 

GL,

Terral


----------



## JakeStarkey

Terral, you are fun!  You can't support your claims, but what the heck.  Keep it up!


----------



## JeremyNight

Old Rocks said:


> Another worm's eye view. Our company, steel mills, actually made a little profit and passed out very small, and very welcome, profit sharing checks in October. We only hired back two of the several hundred that were laid off, but at least for the moment, things are going in the right direction.



That's why I'm off public market. I read this article today and I want to become an Equity Investor . I'll pump my cash in real companies, rather than buy dreams on WallST.


----------



## DavidS

The funny thing about Terral is that he actually believes this shit.

When one lets themselves be consumed by the Swamp of Sadness, we let the Sadness control our every thought.

Terral comes on here because he is sad. We should form a support group for Terral.


----------



## Terral

Hi Jake and David:



JakeStarkey said:


> Terral has not a clue about any of this, but is fun nonetheless to read.  What a hoot!



Terral knows exactly what is going on, but the majority here has no clue:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rn94OzLerVo"]US Dollar Will Collapse At End Of 2010[/ame]

All of the Bailout/Stimulus Spending is about propping up a dying U.S. Consumer/Tax Base, until the U.S. Dollar Collapse. Yes. The Stock Market 'numbers' are going up, but real value is going DOWN; until eventually you own a whole lot of nothing ...



DavidS said:


> The funny thing about Terral is that he actually believes this shit.
> 
> When one lets themselves be consumed by the Swamp of Sadness, we let the Sadness control our every thought.
> 
> Terral comes on here because he is sad. We should form a support group for Terral.



Do not be sorry for me. My money is in hard assets, as in "Survival Supplies" (my Topic). You day traders are the ones playing Russian Roulette, until Pity Party Time is here. Buying gold will do no good, when this happens . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------

